# Emco Compact 8 chuck



## Lee123 (Feb 10, 2021)

Hey all, 

So I've been doing some research and it appears the spindle nose for these old lathes are DIN 55021 (size 3?).

Does anyone make adaptor plates for these? My chuck Jaws are in bad shape (missing teeth) and it's hard to come by replacements... 

I was going to try and make my own but with bad Jaws I can't seem to make anything worth while... 

Any ideas/thoughts are appreciated!!


----------



## markba633csi (Feb 10, 2021)

You might try Little Machine Shop
-Mark


----------



## mikey (Feb 10, 2021)

The spindle is definitely a DIN 55021 but I forget which type it is. You'll have to measure yours to be sure. I am attaching the pertinent data below. Once you figure out which size you have, you can search for an appropriate plate.


----------



## Steve-F (Feb 11, 2021)

Hello Lee, glad to find someone with an Emco like mine:<) Could you please take a look at the thread (third post) and maybe measure you cross slide please?
MUCH appreciated!!









						Emco Compact 8 dimension request
					

Hello, I have acquired a Emco Compact 8 lathe bed and carriage. Can some one please give some measurements of the spindle housing and center line of the spindle from the bed?  I'm going to give this project a shot at working again ;)  Thanks !!!  Steve




					www.hobby-machinist.com


----------



## pacifica (Feb 11, 2021)

It looks like ebay germany has emco 8 adapter plates, not sure if they will ship to usa.https://www.ebay.de/itm/Adapterplatte-125mm-fur-emco-compact-8-Bullcraft-MD105-D480-MJ-480-LS-450/393071301240?hash=item5b84e01278:g:-A0AAOSwhHZf55r4


----------

